# Full suspension mystery bike



## Helioss (2 mo ago)

Does anyone know what kind of bike this is? Or even what the rear wheel mounts are called (technical term)


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Looks vaguely like an old Giant Trance. Please zoom in much closer and cover up more parts though. Don't wanna make identification too easy.


----------



## phantoj (Jul 7, 2009)

Pivot Phoenix, 2011-2013. First photo is of the left-hand side removable dropout.


----------



## phantoj (Jul 7, 2009)

"Dropout" is a misnomer with a through axle, but whatever.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Too easy. Don't include pictures next time.


----------



## phantoj (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm having second thoughts about that dropout, the left-side one on the 2011 is more heavily machined and includes the brake mounts (?). Maybe they changed it in the production run, or maybe the photo in the OP is the RHS one seen from the back side?


----------



## phantoj (Jul 7, 2009)

This was an interesting puzzle because it has that Giant-style bend in the top tube, and the suspension looks very Maestro (almost illegally so, lol) AND Giant had a thing with carving out the downtube and mounting the shock in it. But the Giants with the shock in the DT are earlier than the ones with the bent top tube.


----------

